# Google Music SD Card



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how to have Google Music cache offline music to the external SD card and not internal storage?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brad0383 (Dec 18, 2011)

Anybody?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Use an app called cloud music sniper if you want music from Google Music cache music available for other music apps.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I checked on my wife's RAZR MAXX, and Google caches music onto both the external AND internal SD memory. Maybe for different song sources?

Huh. I haven't determined why yet.


----------

